# Blueskypeptides is it legit??



## slimcharles (Jul 11, 2014)

Ok so I ordered some 5mg combo of CJC 1295 NO DAC w/ GHRP2 for my rat. 

First question:

1) Is there 10mg TOTAL in the vial? Since it says 5mg on the vial, but description states 5mg CJC /w 5mg GHRP2

2) There was NO head rush or tingling whatsoever at a dosage of what I assume is 100mcg CJC 1295 and 100mcg GHRP 2. This was using the 6th tick mark on a 100 unit insulin syringe with 3ml bacteriostatic water.

Any help please? I really hope this stuff isn't bunk since I paid well over 100.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 11, 2014)

Lol at worried over losing $100.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 11, 2014)

um hunglo you want to send me 100 bucks then? i have used bluesky many time they were all ways on point.


----------



## slimcharles (Jul 11, 2014)

So can you guys actually answer the questions I posted or are you just going to say $100 isn't enough for me to worry about? Obviously it's not going to destroy me financially, but the point is I would be disappointed if I spent $100 on nothing.


----------



## basskiller (Jul 11, 2014)

It means 5mgs of each of the 2 products. 

 Yes, they are a reputable company


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 11, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> um hunglo you want to send me 100 bucks then? i have used bluesky many time they were all ways on point.



You didn't understand what you read there Ben. I was laughing at the op for stressing over losing a $100.


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  You'll find the answers you need.


----------



## mattsilf (Jul 13, 2014)

I cant speak for their peps, but their research chems test nicely


----------

